# exterior painting tarpon springs florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is an updated video of a beautiful exterior paint job we are doing in Tarpon Springs Florida.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This is one nice and big project.
Great work!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We get allot of these sent to us from other painting contractors who are intimidated by jobs like this.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> We get allot of these sent to us from other painting contractors who are intimidated by jobs like this.


I might be a bit intimidated too.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love these!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice! I imagine getting above the pool enclosure can be a little tricky!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I wanted to take out the screens but the guys said no.They just ran a walk board across from the 3rd story balcony to the roof!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job. Big house. The van looks sharp too.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just ordered a new van & will be giving that 1 to our main field supervisor. I won't get the new 1 in until February though. I'm not good at waitng.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

here are a few pictures I took Today as well
We had to use 40 footers in the front & down the 1 side.Couldn't get a lift in at all.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

How did you do the area above the pool enclosure below the handrail in top picture of previous post? Hanging over the handrail? It is awesome that you have such a solid crew. You do great work Aaron. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> How did you do the area above the pool enclosure below the handrail in top picture of previous post? Hanging over the handrail? It is awesome that you have such a solid crew. You do great work Aaron. Thanks for sharing.


I don't know, I don't hang out on the job sites. I start gettin too picky and will drive the guys crazy.Today I started pointing out things and they had to keep tellin me that they aren't done yet. It's all in good fun though. I have awesome crews right now and I trust them that they know how to do the job without me baby sitting them. I really only need to come out if there is an issue or to shoot some pictures.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> How did you do the area above the pool enclosure below the handrail in top picture of previous post? Hanging over the handrail? It is awesome that you have such a solid crew. You do great work Aaron. Thanks for sharing.


 This is how they did it


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking job. How many man hours did this take?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Including the roof cleaning,driveway cleaning,paver cleaning & paver sealing. We were @ 240


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

great house!
had a builder kick me off a job Naples to make room for the screen enclosure install, promising me I could get in once the framing went in and before the screen.
pfft.
Thing went in and went right over the raw james hardy.
madness.
Never seen anything like it until I moved to Fla. pretty nifty.


----------

